# 98 sentra- NO Reverse



## bobjones01 (Feb 6, 2009)

98 sentra GXE 1.6L , auto, 130,000 miles- runs great-no reverse- all other gears pull/ shift fine- park/neutral fine- shift to reverse &:wtf: doesn't even try to pull- acts like in nuetral- checked linkage and it is shifting to position- is reverse just burned up or can it be something else?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

bobjones01 said:


> 98 sentra GXE 1.6L , auto, 130,000 miles- runs great-no reverse- all other gears pull/ shift fine- park/neutral fine- shift to reverse &:wtf: doesn't even try to pull- acts like in nuetral- checked linkage and it is shifting to position- is reverse just burned up or can it be something else?


Does it make noises? or does it sound like it's in N?


----------



## dave2k (Apr 17, 2012)

I have exactly same issue. Every other gear is fine except there is no reverse at all. It is like in neutral when you put it in reverse. What could be solution for it? 

Thanks


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

Something in the reverse clutch drum could be burnt up.


----------



## lenstrum (Sep 17, 2012)

It`s a common problem with b14 from what I hear. My own cars reverse quit on me at 120 000km. I opened the tranny and found some worn clutch discs. 
Did`nt bother to fix it, I swaped the tranny to 5 speed manual.


----------



## rich_benson (Apr 6, 2015)

*THE FIX*

http://www.nissanforums.com/qr25-2-...ping-bad-gas-mileage-erratic.html#post1493057


----------



## djrx2004 (Apr 6, 2019)

bobjones01 said:


> 98 sentra GXE 1.6L , auto, 130,000 miles- runs great-no reverse- all other gears pull/ shift fine- park/neutral fine- shift to reverse &:wtf: doesn't even try to pull- acts like in nuetral- checked linkage and it is shifting to position- is reverse just burned up or can it be something else?


Mine is also a 98 sentra automatic 1.6L GA16DE all other gears are fine but does nothing in Reverse. No noise or anything. Gotten the vehicle used under 200k miles now has 28k more miles. I noticed when I had the front tires jacked up and placed in Neutral that the CV axle was slowly going forward and of course when in drive forward normally and back to Neutral I can see it s very slowly forward.


----------



## djrx2004 (Apr 6, 2019)

But not that heavy of a car can easily push back on left foot. Most of the time I just have to be mindful of where I park so I don't have to back out or park at a incline then just place in Neutral and coast back. Obviously you won't be driving in Spain during the Bull Running and you make a wrong turn and have to reverse lol


----------

